# Firefox Addons Thread



## bomberboysk

*The Firefox Addons/Themes Thread*

ok.. i Searched and didnt find anything, so i decided to create this thread. What are your favorite theme+addons for mozilla Firefox? Mine are:

1. Adblock Plus
2. Web Developer Toolbar
3. ForecastBar Enhanced

Theme: Nasa Night Launch

Also, post a link so that i can add it to the list

*Here is the list of all addon suggestions:*
- Adblock Plus Blocks Ads on Webpages

- Answers Hitting Control and highlighting Word pops up an Answer tip.

- Anycolor Change Firefox to Any Color and create your own personalized theme. 

- Bazzacuda Image Saver Saves images open in tabs

- BabelFish Instant Translation Instantly Translate text into other languages

- BetterPrivacy Super Cookie Safeguard that Protects from undeletable LSO's or DOM Storage objects

- Boss Key Minimize firefox to tray, memory cleaning.

- Cooliris 3d Photo Viewer

- CoolPreviews Preview a webpage without leaving the tab you are currently on.

- Delicious Bookmarks Integrates del.icio,us bookmarks and tabs synced in firefox.

- DownloadHelper Easily download and convert files from youtube, etc.

- Download Statusbar Instead of a download window, keeps track of downloads on bottom left of firefox.

- DownloadThemAll! Download Accelerator/Manager that integrates into firefox

- Fire.fm Free online radio within firefox, from Last.fm

- Firebug Adds a wealth of development tools to firefox.

- FireFTP FTP Client For Firefox

- Fireshot Allows you to take screenshot of portion of webpage or entire webpage.

- Fission Combines address bar and progress bar, like safari.

- FEBE Allows you to backup your firefox extensions.

- ForecastBar Enhanced Weather Forecaster for Firefox

- FoxyProxy Proxy Application for Firefox

- Foxtab 3D Tab Browsing Addon

- Foxytunes Music Player Integration for firefox

-  Full Fullscreen Allows you to remove toolbars in fullscreen mode for full page viewing.

- FxIF Allows you to view EXIF data without downloading image.

- Get Mail Adds mail icon.

- Glasser Adds the Windows Vista glass frame to Firefox toolbars. 

- GooglePreview  Shows a preview of each webpage when you search in google

- Google Toolbar Self Explanitory, Toolbar to search google

- Hide Unvisited Hides bookmarks you havent visited since clearing history.

- Highlighter Highlights Text

- My Image Here Replace an image on a webpage with an image on your computer.

- NoScript Allows active script to run only on trusted webpages.

- Peers Shows Realtime search results from location bar and search bar, as well as suggestions.

- Pluribo Scans all the reviews on an amazon webpage and summarizes them into a single paragraph.

- Pterodactl Image Saving Extension for Firefox, Saves largest image on current page and optionally largest image open in other tabs.

- Searchbar Autosizer Autosizes the searchbar as you type

- SkipScreen Skips the ad-laden pages on websites such as rapidshare and megaupload.

- Smart Bookmarks Bar  Hide bookmark names on bookmark toolbar, displays text on mouseover.

- Smarter Fox Handy addon that adds related links tabs to wikipedia,google, etc. 

- SnapLinks Open multiple links in multiple Tabs

- Speed Dial Direct access to your most visited websites

- stealther Similar to incognito mode in chrome, allows you to surf without leaving any traces.

- Stop Autoplay Stops embedded audio/video from autoplaying.

- Stumbleupon Toolbar Discovers web sites based on your interests

- Stylish Allows you to restyle webpages.

- sxipper Fills in forms, automatically manages passwords.

- Tab mix plus Enhances tab viewing, allows to duplicate tabs, undo closed tabs/windows etc.

- Tabs Open Relative Tabs open to the right of current tab instead of all the way to right of tab bar.

- TinEye Reverse Image Search Engine

- tiny menu Replaces standard firefox menu with a smaller one.

- United States English Dictionary Enhanced Spell Checker for firefox.

- Web Developer Toolbar Adds a menu with web developer tools.

- Web Of Trust (WOT) Helps avoid spyware/adware/viruses.

- Webmail Notifier Checks webmail accounts and notifies you how many unread emails you have.

- Wisestamp Manage multiple signatures for different email accounts

*Theme Suggestions:*
- Chromifox Basic 

- Dark Orange Fox
 
- Nasa Night Launch

- Personas for Firefox

- Redshift V3

- Xmarks Bookmarks are synced to an online server, and can be accesed from any computer with Xmarks installed.

- Vista-Aero

*Handy Mozilla Related Programs:*
Mozbackup Excellent backup tool for firefox and thunderbird.


----------



## barnsleynut

Hide unvisited is one of my favourites

Stops your unvisited bookmarks appearing in the address bar as you type, especially good when you have prying eyes and 'certain' bookmarks appear.

lol only joking!


----------



## Droogie

I like adblock plus too.

you know what you could do, is take all the suggestions from this thread, and create a list of links like this;

Adblock Plus 1.0.2


----------



## bomberboysk

tknick90 said:


> I like adblock plus too.
> 
> you know what you could do, is take all the suggestions from this thread, and create a list of links like this;
> 
> Adblock Plus 1.0.2



I was thinking of that... Ill do that now.


----------



## DirtyD86

answers - simple addon that shows you the definition of a word when you alt + click it

cooliris - opens up a very cool image gallery that you need to see to understand. think of it like google images x10

stumbleupon firefox toolbar - because stumbleupon is essential


----------



## dubesinhower

stealther - blocks all cookies, and pretty much makes you anon. i use it when im on 4chan and other pron sites LOL

delicious bookmarks - shows your delicious bookmarks, in the order of most visited or recently bookmarked

sxipper - automatically saves your login usernames and passwords for different accounts. one click undername and password filling. also remembers forms.

download statusbar - a WAY better download thingy. shows all your active downloads in a bar on the bottom of your browser

tab mix plus - allows you to organize and rename your tabs

tiny menu - shrinks that shitty top bar that has all your "file, edit, view, etc..." menus in to one menu called "menu"


----------



## bomberboysk

DirtyD86 said:


> answers - simple addon that shows you the definition of a word when you alt + click it
> 
> cooliris - opens up a very cool image gallery that you need to see to understand. think of it like google images x10
> 
> stumbleupon firefox toolbar - because stumbleupon is essential





dubesinhower said:


> stealther - blocks all cookies, and pretty much makes you anon. i use it when im on 4chan and other pron sites LOL
> 
> delicious bookmarks - shows your delicious bookmarks, in the order of most visited or recently bookmarked
> 
> sxipper - automatically saves your login usernames and passwords for different accounts. one click undername and password filling. also remembers forms.
> 
> download statusbar - a WAY better download thingy. shows all your active downloads in a bar on the bottom of your browser
> 
> tab mix plus - allows you to organize and rename your tabs
> 
> tiny menu - shrinks that shitty top bar that has all your "file, edit, view, etc..." menus in to one menu called "menu"



Could you post links so i can add to list? Thx


----------



## DirtyD86

bomberboysk said:


> Could you post links so i can add to list? Thx



http://google.com


----------



## dubesinhower

stealther

delicious bookmarks

sxipper

download statusbar

tab mix plus

tiny menu


----------



## bomberboysk

DirtyD86 said:


> answers - simple addon that shows you the definition of a word when you alt + click it
> 
> cooliris - opens up a very cool image gallery that you need to see to understand. think of it like google images x10
> 
> stumbleupon firefox toolbar - because stumbleupon is essential



Added...


DirtyD86 said:


> http://google.com



Smartass


dubesinhower said:


> stealther
> 
> delicious bookmarks
> 
> sxipper
> 
> download statusbar
> 
> tab mix plus
> 
> tiny menu



Added


----------



## dubesinhower

you forgot download statusbar


----------



## bomberboysk

dubesinhower said:


> you forgot download statusbar



Re-Added it, when i added I added it last... musta accidentally hit ctrl+z twice instead of once when i undid somethin.


----------



## DirtyD86

i really like the nasa night launch theme, thanks for sharing that


----------



## bomberboysk

DirtyD86 said:


> i really like the nasa night launch theme, thanks for sharing that



Yup, its my favorite theme Cuz im kinda ocd when it comes to some things like no icons on my desktop except maybe 1-2, and another big one for me is i like clean somewhat simple themes... and thats why i love this theme so muchXD


----------



## Kornowski

I was using the Nasa theme for a while, I just got a new today actually. 

Chromifox

I've got just the navigation buttons and address bar at the top, it looks really neat.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

I like the GooglePreview add-on because it shows a preview of the page on google searches and makes it more attractive. I also have SkipScreen which skips the thousand pages that I have to go through to download something from RapidShare for example or many other sites. Also WOT (Web of Trust) helps me not get viruses.

As for themes, I like Personas, even though it is still in experimental stage.

Sorry for not posting links, but I will when I have some time.


----------



## salman

The stumble up on toolbar is pretty cool- never really used stumble up on at all before, its quite interesting when you're bored.


----------



## Intel_man

FireFTP is great for accessing FTP servers properly on FF.


----------



## bomberboysk

Kornowski said:


> I was using the Nasa theme for a while, I just got a new today actually.
> 
> Chromifox
> 
> I've got just the navigation buttons and address bar at the top, it looks really neat.



Added



chibicitiberiu said:


> I like the GooglePreview add-on because it shows a preview of the page on google searches and makes it more attractive. I also have SkipScreen which skips the thousand pages that I have to go through to download something from RapidShare for example or many other sites. Also WOT (Web of Trust) helps me not get viruses.
> 
> As for themes, I like Personas, even though it is still in experimental stage.
> 
> Sorry for not posting links, but I will when I have some time.



Found em without links, Added



Intel_man said:


> FireFTP is great for accessing FTP servers properly on FF.



I use Fireftp also, totally forgot about it. Added


----------



## Aastii

Not sure what has been said so far, not going through, but ehre are what i have so far (appolgies if they have been said already):

Red Shift V3 Theme. I like how it is black and red (+1) ant that it doesn't complicate things, it keeps it all very simple, i can't stand buttons i don't use (+2)

Google Toolbar. Again, it is so i don't have to keep going home when i need to search for something, it is again for the over complicating thing i said before in the red shift theme.

And that is it, can't be doing with finding all the stuff which on paper looks incredibly useful, but that will never get used


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> Not sure what has been said so far, not going through, but ehre are what i have so far (appolgies if they have been said already):
> 
> Red Shift V3 Theme. I like how it is black and red (+1) ant that it doesn't complicate things, it keeps it all very simple, i can't stand buttons i don't use (+2)
> 
> Google Toolbar. Again, it is so i don't have to keep going home when i need to search for something, it is again for the over complicating thing i said before in the red shift theme.
> 
> And that is it, can't be doing with finding all the stuff which on paper looks incredibly useful, but that will never get used



Added


----------



## Droogie

maybe a brief description next to each link, just a few words about what it does.


----------



## bomberboysk

tknick90 said:


> maybe a brief description next to each link, just a few words about what it does.



Will do... Tomorrow when i get some time, if anyone wants to send me a pm with a list of descriptions for each one currently there though i would appreciate it much


----------



## G25r8cer

Here's the ones I use

Adblock Plus
Anycolor
Download Helper
Fission
Foxtab
Speed Dial
Stylish
WebMail Notifier


----------



## Glliw

Here's one for the photography buffs around here.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5673

It is so you can see the exif data of an image in the browser instead of having to download it then opening in lightroom or some other program.  Tells you basically everything there was done in camera to make the shot as long as the user left the exif intact when uploading the image to the net.


----------



## dznutz

here are my favs.  may already be mentioned but loo lazy to check:

no script - self explanatory

addblock plus - obviously

download status bar - keeps things neat

boss key - minimize to tray

download helper - downloading embedded flash files

full full screen - for a large view when needed.  the best if you know keyboard shortcuts

snap links - to open multiple pages at once

bazzacuda image saver - to save images from tabs

febe - to back up your addons/extensions


----------



## bomberboysk

g25racer said:


> Here's the ones I use
> 
> Adblock Plus
> Anycolor
> Download Helper
> Fission
> Foxtab
> Speed Dial
> Stylish
> WebMail Notifier


Added ones that werent duplicates.


Glliw said:


> Here's one for the photography buffs around here.
> 
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5673
> 
> It is so you can see the exif data of an image in the browser instead of having to download it then opening in lightroom or some other program.  Tells you basically everything there was done in camera to make the shot as long as the user left the exif intact when uploading the image to the net.


Added



dznutz said:


> here are my favs.  may already be mentioned but loo lazy to check:
> 
> no script - self explanatory
> 
> addblock plus - obviously
> 
> download status bar - keeps things neat
> 
> boss key - minimize to tray
> 
> download helper - downloading embedded flash files
> 
> full full screen - for a large view when needed.  the best if you know keyboard shortcuts
> 
> snap links - to open multiple pages at once
> 
> bazzacuda image saver - to save images from tabs
> 
> febe - to back up your addons/extensions



Added non duplicates

By the way, to everyone posting addons could you please check the list up at top of 1st page, makes it easier to add new ones to list


----------



## dubesinhower

ive added some more addons

searchbar autosizer

peers - shows you searches from google and other sites as you type in the url box or the google seachbar

smart bookmarks bar - hides the text of your bookmarks until mouseover


just wanted to add that with tab mix plus, you can turn on a setting that allows you to change your tabs by mousing over them.


----------



## bomberboysk

dubesinhower said:


> ive added some more addons
> 
> searchbar autosizer
> 
> peers - shows you searches from google and other sites as you type in the url box or the google seachbar
> 
> smart bookmarks bar - hides the text of your bookmarks until mouseover
> 
> 
> just wanted to add that with tab mix plus, you can turn on a setting that allows you to change your tabs by mousing over them.



Added


----------



## Intel_man

Vista-Aero is a great theme.


Use Glasser addon and you get the clear background IE8 look. - Works only on Vista and Win 7. No XP support.


----------



## bomberboysk

Intel_man said:


> Vista-Aero is a great theme.
> 
> 
> Use Glasser addon and you get the clear background IE8 look. - Works only on Vista and Win 7. No XP support.



Added


----------



## dubesinhower

Intel_man said:


> Vista-Aero is a great theme.
> 
> 
> Use Glasser addon and you get the clear background IE8 look. - Works only on Vista and Win 7. No XP support.



glasser only works with the new beta of firefox.


----------



## Intel_man

dubesinhower said:


> glasser only works with the new beta of firefox.



Under the grey'd out Add to Firefox button. There is a link that says "older version". Click on that and find the most updated one you can install.





Also,

Compact Menu 2 hides the menu bar so it simulates IE8 to a further extent.


----------



## dubesinhower

Intel_man said:


> Under the grey'd out Add to Firefox button. There is a link that says "older version". Click on that and find the most updated one you can install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,
> 
> Compact Menu 2 hides the menu bar so it simulates IE8 to a further extent.



apparently, glasser doesnt like any other tab addons, since it only skinned my top bar, and not the tabs bar. and, it didnt skin the title bar, which i think is because of windows 7.


----------



## Intel_man

This is what Glasser does. I also used Compact Menu 2 as listed on my previous post to remove the menu bar.


----------



## dubesinhower

i know, but in windows 7, the title bar is not skinned with glasser, so it looks rediculous lol


----------



## Droogie

why would you want firefox to look like IE? lol


----------



## Intel_man

tknick90 said:


> why would you want firefox to look like IE? lol



Because IE looks nice but sucks at everything else. 

and 

FF only looks ok~ish at most. So giving it an IE look with the security of FF is a win - win situation.



dubesinhower said:


> i know, but in windows 7, the title bar is not skinned with glasser, so it looks rediculous lol



That's why you use Compact Menu 2 and hide the title bar!


----------



## dznutz

stop autoplay - great for websites that has a bunch of flash/audio you don't want playing all at once.  if you do want to play a file just click on the icon on the page

united states english dictionary - spellcheck


----------



## tremmor

Highlighter                   https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/791

Exactly what it says. i have often highlighted text out of a newspaper. plenty of colors to choose from.




FireShot                      https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=fireshot&cat=all

Then capture the screen or the entire page after a highlight. 
save to the clipboard then paste in your email.


----------



## bomberboysk

dznutz said:


> stop autoplay - great for websites that has a bunch of flash/audio you don't want playing all at once.  if you do want to play a file just click on the icon on the page
> 
> united states english dictionary - spellcheck



Added



tremmor said:


> Highlighter                   https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/791
> 
> Exactly what it says. i have often highlighted text out of a newspaper. plenty of colors to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireShot                      https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=fireshot&cat=all
> 
> Then capture the screen or the entire page after a highlight.
> save to the clipboard then paste in your email.



Added


----------



## tremmor

Get Mail
Add mail icon to Firefox that is missing on ver 3 and higher.
http://webdesigns.ms11.net/getmail.html


Worth mentioning only. Mozbackup.
Sorry, its not an addon. its a utility that will backup your 
Firefox and thunderbird.  just sharing information. 
once ya get it set up proper. Install all the pluggins ya like. 
use this utility for backup or restore.
Firefox and or Thunderbird.

http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/


----------



## bomberboysk

tremmor said:


> Get Mail
> Add mail icon to Firefox that is missing on ver 3 and higher.
> http://webdesigns.ms11.net/getmail.html
> 
> 
> Worth mentioning only. Mozbackup.
> Sorry, its not an addon. its a utility that will backup your
> Firefox and thunderbird.  just sharing information.
> once ya get it set up proper. Install all the pluggins ya like.
> use this utility for backup or restore.
> Firefox and or Thunderbird.
> 
> http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/



Added, made a new category just for mozbackup, i have used it many times when migrating to new hard drives or OS reinstalls, excellent program.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bump, list may be useful for new users or users trying to find some helpful addons...


----------



## Eatskittens

I use tineye I hope the database gets larger because its concept is awesome.


----------



## Euklid

DownThemAll! - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201

27,000,000+ downloads

Along with adblock-plus, I add to all my Firefox installs.


----------



## bomberboysk

Eatskittens said:


> I use tineye I hope the database gets larger because its concept is awesome.





Marcin said:


> DownThemAll! - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201
> 
> 27,000,000+ downloads
> 
> Along with adblock-plus, I add to all my Firefox installs.



Added


----------



## thermophilis

Foxytunes: Integrates your music player in to firefox. 

Tabs open Relative: Tabs...open relative  to your current tab that is.

Those are the only ones that I use that haven't already been said.


----------



## Jamin43

I'm a pretty new Mozilla firefox user - I just found the control - T open tab feature.


----------



## bomberboysk

thermophilis said:


> Foxytunes: Integrates your music player in to firefox.
> 
> Tabs open Relative: Tabs...open relative  to your current tab that is.
> 
> Those are the only ones that I use that haven't already been said.



Added




Jamin43 said:


> I'm a pretty new Mozilla firefox user - I just found the control - T open tab feature.



Take a look at the list on the first page, theres bound to be a few addons that you will love


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Another cool add-on I found is Cool Previews which shows you a preview of the page before entring there.

Link: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2207


----------



## bomberboysk

chibicitiberiu said:


> Another cool add-on I found is Cool Previews which shows you a preview of the page before entring there.
> 
> Link: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2207



Added


----------



## gamerman4

Pterodactl https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3412
Say you've been browsing an image site and you have about 20 tabs with an image in each, this will save the image in the first tab and successively go through each tab afterward and save each image.

Xmarks - the successor to Foxmarks
syncs your bookmarks in an online server so you can access your bookmarks from any computer with xmarks installed.


----------



## /\E

Nobody has posted Firebug!?

http://getfirebug.com/

It's great, and if you know what you're doing you can use it to download content from sites easier.


----------



## bomberboysk

gamerman4 said:


> Pterodactl https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3412
> Say you've been browsing an image site and you have about 20 tabs with an image in each, this will save the image in the first tab and successively go through each tab afterward and save each image.
> 
> Xmarks - the successor to Foxmarks
> syncs your bookmarks in an online server so you can access your bookmarks from any computer with xmarks installed.


Added



/\E said:


> Nobody has posted Firebug!?
> 
> http://getfirebug.com/
> 
> It's great, and if you know what you're doing you can use it to download content from sites easier.



Added, Also added SmarterFox, an addon i found while searching for Xmarks to add to list, smarterfox is a pretty cool addon Also, by hitting ctrl+space in SmarterFox you can open a display with links to commonly used sites. And if you highlight something, you can hit a little icon that searches it on wikipedia.


----------



## gamblingman

*my addons*

NoScript, BetterPrivacy, Cooliris, Fission, Personas for Firefox, Pluribo, Download Status bar.

All along with my anti-virus software that also blocks any kind of unknown or selected categories ( I block: dating sites, violence, occult, unknown, spyware, joke programs, chat, web ads, etc...). 

I surf safe!


----------



## bomberboysk

gamblingman said:


> NoScript, BetterPrivacy, Cooliris, Fission, Personas for Firefox, Pluribo, Download Status bar.
> 
> All along with my anti-virus software that also blocks any kind of unknown or selected categories ( I block: dating sites, violence, occult, unknown, spyware, joke programs, chat, web ads, etc...).
> 
> I surf safe!



Added BetterPrivacy and Pluribo (Others were in list)


----------



## tremmor

my image here. Actually it works well with Firebug.  you can change an image from say a local webpage and force your image to fit. 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3811


----------



## bomberboysk

tremmor said:


> my image here. Actually it works well with Firebug.  you can change an image from say a local webpage and force your image to fit.
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3811



Added


----------



## samonteroel

I have cooliris!

very nice my baby girl like it everytime she wants to check with online pictures.


----------



## bomberboysk

samonteroel said:


> I have cooliris!
> 
> very nice my baby girl like it everytime she wants to check with online pictures.



I should try it, i keep hearing good things about cooliris but i havent felt like trying it out yet...lol.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Is there an add-on that secures your information on a public connection? I think I remember seeing something similar..


----------



## gamerman4

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7336
makes firefox use the aero theme like IE7 and 8


----------



## bomberboysk

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Is there an add-on that secures your information on a public connection? I think I remember seeing something similar..


Not sure...I know that google chrome that has an incognito mode where it doesnt save any traces on the computer, but not sure on firefox.



gamerman4 said:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7336
> makes firefox use the aero theme like IE7 and 8


Already in the list


----------



## Calibretto

I use WiseStamp. If you write a lot of emails and use different signatures for different people, you can use WiseStamp to store multiple signatures. Kind of nifty.


----------



## Dystopia

I have several of the add ons listed


----------



## bomberboysk

Calibretto said:


> I use WiseStamp. If you write a lot of emails and use different signatures for different people, you can use WiseStamp to store multiple signatures. Kind of nifty.



Added to list


----------



## bomberboysk

Bumping incase anyone wants to add to the list.


----------



## Droogie

anybody know of an ad on that allows you to save your firefox settings, and then load them on another PC? or does anybody know a way of doing this at all?


----------



## tremmor

You can save your favorites:
bookmarks
organize bookmarks
import and backup.

or use this utility. its posted. 
used for years. good for duplicate firefox and thunderbird plus pluggins, and anything else. 
ive seen a few issues withsome pluggins for firefox with the proggy below. i do suggest also do as posted above.  email has never been a problem.

http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/


----------



## Droogie

tremmor said:


> You can save your favorites:
> bookmarks
> organize bookmarks
> import and backup.
> 
> or use this utility. its posted.
> used for years. good for duplicate firefox and thunderbird plus pluggins, and anything else.
> ive seen a few issues withsome pluggins for firefox with the proggy below. i do suggest also do as posted above.  email has never been a problem.
> 
> http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/



thanks


----------



## bomberboysk

Bumping, someone may find these helpful..


----------



## tremmor

i have. ive installed about 8 pluggins. i use. the most useful has Been Cooliris.  been very nice if searching. good idea. 
thanks


----------



## Fatback

My favorite add-on is Fire.FM https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7684

Here is my favorite theme https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11183 but that's just because I like orange.


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> My favorite add-on is Fire.FM https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7684
> 
> Here is my favorite theme https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11183 but that's just because I like orange.


Added


----------



## PatPheFox

what about foxy tunes, foxy proxy and babel fish


----------



## bomberboysk

PatPheFox said:


> what about foxy tunes, foxy proxy and babel fish


Added two, one already there


----------



## kazkepox

how do I take an addon off becaus eI downloaded a theme but I don't like it.


----------



## bomberboysk

Tools->Addons->Themes


----------



## kazkepox

thank you


----------



## d-man

I really like the Phoenity Modern theme I use.

I have a lot of add-ons. The ones I use most would probably be:

All-in-one sidebar
Download Status Bar
DownloadHelper
Downloadthemall
Companion for eBay
Flashblock
Google Toolbar
Hyperwords
IE Tab
New Tab Homepage
PDF Download
Scrapbook
Tab Scope
TinyUrl Creator
URL Fixer
Webmail notifier
Xmarks (formerly Foxmarks)


----------



## bomberboysk

d-man said:


> I really like the Phoenity Modern theme I use.
> 
> I have a lot of add-ons. The ones I use most would probably be:
> 
> All-in-one sidebar
> Download Status Bar
> DownloadHelper
> Downloadthemall
> Companion for eBay
> Flashblock
> Google Toolbar
> Hyperwords
> IE Tab
> New Tab Homepage
> PDF Download
> Scrapbook
> Tab Scope
> TinyUrl Creator
> URL Fixer
> Webmail notifier
> Xmarks (formerly Foxmarks)


Hmm, links perhaps?


----------



## Shane

Yeah links would help a heap!

Im looking a good Download manager for firefox...that has the ability to shutdown the pc when the download finishes?

Anyone know of one?


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah links would help a heap!
> 
> Im looking a good Download manager for firefox...that has the ability to shutdown the pc when the download finishes?
> 
> Anyone know of one?


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5452

Might do what your interested in.


----------



## Shane

Thanks man....sent you a messsage


----------



## bomberboysk

Did it work well? Should i put it in the list?


----------



## PatPheFox

bomberboysk said:


> Added two, one already there



ok, ima list some more addons then

lastpass (really good), java starter, paypal, torbutton, cooliris, ebay, ill add all my add-ons when i get to MY comp


----------



## trevb

midnightfoxy is a awsome theme for firefox.......does anybody know of any themes for flock?


----------



## Springy182

Oldbar, because I hate the "Smart location bar" in FF3 that parses your bookmarks when you type in the address bar, lack of privacy when you have someone at your computer

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6227


----------



## aviation_man

Here's a good one. A useful feature is the 'infinite' page and the direct google look up. 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/9825


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5452
> 
> Might do what your interested in.



Thanks bomber this should come in handy when off at work


----------



## gamblingman

*addon*

The main addon that I simply could not live without is NoScript.

It stops all the internet crud from being active. It stops clickjacking, java, pdf, etc... from even showing up unless you allow it.

Its kind of a pain for those who arent internet wise (eg my fiancee hates my computer! ha ha ha). But it will surprise you to see how many scripts are running in the background, even on seemingly clean pages.

http://noscript.net/

I also use BetterPrivacy to get rid of all the long term, non-deletable, hidden cookies called LSO's

Its amazing how many items this program will find when you first install it. Try it:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6623


----------



## hyperfire

I too like NoScript and am also partial to firebug, just because i like delving through all the code of various websites, especially ones with lots of scripts. I also have a couple of add ons to show the IP of the website i'm on and the location of it's servers.


----------

